# Live streaming of NA Party



## George Farmer (17 Sep 2011)

Anybody watching this?

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nap2011

The ADA NA Party featuring the IALPC winners.

I've been watching since 0545 this morning. 

Some amazing scapes as to be expected but a lot of the same too. Lots of landscapes underwater etc. Second place looked almost identical to last year's winner (forest with vertical tree trunks).

Interesting to hear the little English that is being spoken, especially from the Hong Kong guys; Dave Chow and Cliff Hui, two of my favourites.


----------



## doobiw55 (17 Sep 2011)

Just put it on, when will the next scape start?


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Sep 2011)

Watched a bit, since most of the tanks have already be published on the web it was not that interesting to watch any longer unless you are actually there. I will aim for the podium next year lol


----------



## clonitza (17 Sep 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Second place looked almost identical to last year's winner (forest with vertical tree trunks)



He added a path


----------



## ghostsword (17 Sep 2011)

Missed it, pitty that they so not have the show online to be streamed. 

But as Paulo said, the scapes were online before.

The new way to choose a winner is good, although it may favour Asia, as it has more scapers than Europe.


.


----------



## Aquadream (17 Sep 2011)

clonitza said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just that. Changed the grass to.


----------



## clonitza (17 Sep 2011)

Yeah, he loves his forest, anyway it's an excellent scape, I wonder how he's maintaining it. 
Has anyone recorded the broadcast?


----------



## Aquadream (17 Sep 2011)

clonitza said:
			
		

> Yeah, he loves his forest, anyway it's an excellent scape, I wonder how he's maintaining it.
> Has anyone recorded the broadcast?


With so many woods in the tank maintenance will be hell. Can always kick some while trimming.
I lake this forest more than the #1 from last year.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (17 Sep 2011)

Can we see the scapes now then?


----------



## james778 (23 Mar 2012)

its cool yar


----------

